# Cat Teaches Lesson About Being Ignored



## win231 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jul 8, 2022)

I had a cat that also knew how to get attention.
When I'd read a newspaper or book, he would lie on it & spread himself out to make sure he completely covered it.


----------

